# nolva



## Guest (Oct 18, 2004)

Does anyone know where you can buy Nolva from?

Thanks.


----------



## GettinSwole (Oct 10, 2004)

soldierboy said:


> Does anyone know where you can buy Nolva from?
> 
> Thanks.


http://www.lionnutrition.com

50ml 20mg/ml and he ships internationally


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2004)

soldierboy said:


> Does anyone know where you can buy Nolva from?
> 
> Thanks.


www.jupiterpharmacy.com

$40 for 100 x 20mg caps or something... don't know how that works out in the UK but its F**KIN cheap compared to all these roid sites!

i'm making a nolva order off there real soon, so glad i saw that as its gonna save me at least 100 on my PCT's


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2004)

thanks lads, I just got me some m1t and it says "it may cause infertility in males" -whats the chances of that, ie if you dont pcd my nuts wont work any more?


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2004)

Also nolva is anti estrogen, but m1t isn't ment to turn into estrogen is it?Or is nolva used to make your nuts work again? :lol:


----------



## GettinSwole (Oct 10, 2004)

soldierboy said:


> Also nolva is anti estrogen, but m1t isn't ment to turn into estrogen is it?Or is nolva used to make your nuts work again? :lol:


in all honesty, if you know this little about the things you are taking, you need to put them back in the cabinet and do some more research before you go using them. m1t is the harshest pro-steroid on both the liver and the heart... I don't think I'd toy w/ those things if I didn't know what I was doing


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2004)

Totaly agree there,Think I am going to leave that stuff alone!  thanks


----------



## GettinSwole (Oct 10, 2004)

soldierboy said:


> Totaly agree there,Think I am going to leave that stuff alone!  thanks


I respect your decision and think you are doing the right thing. Knowledge is key. Read first, cycle second. I'll help in any way I can 8)


----------

